# не доучась



## pimlicodude

Solzhenitsyn writes: "Да вот и мой отец – покинул Московский университет не доучась, добровольно пошёл воевать". I think не доучась must be a colloquial variant of не доучившись. Maybe the form of the present adverbial can always be found in colloquial speech for the preterite adverbial (eg. сделая for сделав/сделавши)?


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, it's non-standard. But не доучась sounds for me for some reason much less weird than сделая.


----------



## Awwal12

Adverbial participles are generally rare in colloquial Russian in the first place; it seems it mostly uses past participles formed from perfective verbs, especially the ones ending in -вшись (подготовившись, побрившись etc.). I have an impression that most marginal usages here come from the 18th - early 20th century, back when the literary norm wasn't yet properly codified and adverbial participles were arguably more actively used in colloquial language - for one, in perfect constructions like быть выпивши, now almost extinct.

For what it's worth, недоучась sounds better to me than сделая (probably because of its reflexivity?).


----------



## Rosett

«Не доучась» - это деепричастие, выражающее действие на фоне (или по результату) которого, выполняется другое действие. Оба таких действия находятся в предикативном отношении с субъектом «отец».


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> «Не доучась» - это деепричастие, выражающее действие на фоне (или по результату) которого, выполняется другое действие. Оба таких действия находятся в предикативном отношении с субъектом «отец».


Но, Росетт, вы не заметили что в литературном языке совершенный вид глагола не образовывает деепричастий этой формы: должно быть "не доучившись".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Но, Росетт, вы не заметили что в литературном языке совершенный вид глагола не образовывает деепричастий этой формы: должно быть "не доучившись".


Не всё так просто. Различие между перфективнвми и имперфективными аспектами в речи проходит не только по формальным признаками, но и по узусу. В то время как глагол «доучиться» может образовывать деепричастие «доучившись» в перфективном значении, ничто не мешает ему   образовывать деепричастия имперфективные  посредством отрицания (или без него, как следствие). Семантически «не доучась» выражает, в первую очередь,  незавершённость основного действия, а носитель языка, который это чувствует, свободно включает имперфективную логику во всей фразе. Потом от этой логики может отпасть «не», но это уже может не повлиять на форму деепричастия.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Не всё так просто. Различие между перфективнвми и имперфективными аспектами в речи проходит не только по формальным признаками, но и по узусу. В то время как глагол «доучиться» может образовывать деепричастие «доучившись» в перфективном значении, ничто не мешает ему   образовывать деепричастия имперфективные  посредством отрицания (или без него, как следствие). Семантически «не доучась» выражает, в первую очередь,  незавершённость основного действия, а носитель языка, который это чувствует, свободно включает имперфективную логику во всей фразе. Потом от этой логики может отпасть «не», но это уже может не повлиять на форму деепричастия.


вы уверены в  том, что в "не доучась" стоит несовершенная форма деепричастия?


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> вы уверены в  том, что в "не доучась" стоит несовершенная форма деепричастия?


Форма - совершенная, но содержание - несовершенное по смыслу.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Форма - совершенная, но содержание - несовершенное по смыслу.


по-моему это, явное дело, совершенный вид деепричастия, даже по смыслу, но не следует спорить с носителем, конечно. спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> по-моему это, явное дело, совершенный вид деепричастия, даже по смыслу


А по смыслу субъект не доучился, действие не завершилось, поэтому настоящее время допустимо. Это замечают носители, смотрите сообщение #2, например.


----------



## pimlicodude

если б это был несовершенный вид деепричастя, мы здесь читали бы "не доучиваясь". вот моё мнение об этом, но конечно я часто допускаю ошибки по видам глагола в моём русском. я всегда приветствую поправки - я не такой учащийся, кто обижается при всякой подсказке....


----------



## Maroseika

Я не вижу никакой разницы в значениях "не доучившись" и "не доучась", просто вторая форма нестнадартная и, строго говоря, неправильная, поскольку образована от глагола несовершенного вида. Думаю, что носители языка, используя подобные формы вместо правильных (от глагола совершенного вида), тоже не вкладывают в них никакого дополнительного оттенка смысла.


----------



## nizzebro

I guess the reason for such drift is that speakers constantly seek for possibilities of more convenient forms, especially where the semantics favors to that (доучившись, using a long suffixal part where '-ив-' appears sitting in the middle, creates a feeling of  prolonged going through the final stage of learning, while the alternative form sounds more abrupt and thus just points at that there was no final point).

There is also an imperfective form "научаться" sometimes used by some Russian speakers. Whether it is "correct" or not, its use is also evidently caused by that, while there is the perfective научиться (to learn in the sense "obtain knowledge"), but, the imperfective "научиваться", created with the normal pattern, sounds odd for some reason - whatever that reason is exactly, it is likely also bound to some prolongation caused by "extra" elements in the morphology, and, some unwanted connotations these elements create. In a fusional language, assemblage of elements runs somewhere on the abstract level inside the brain, so its hard to analyse, why one form feels acceptable and another is not - at least without weed or mushrooms.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я не вижу никакой разницы в значениях "не доучившись" и "не доучась", просто вторая форма нестнадартная и, строго говоря, неправильная, поскольку образована от глагола несовершенного вида.


Тем не менее, такие «неправильные» формы продуктивны и образуются регулярным образом. Примеров множество, хотя бы вот:
Dec 5, 2021 — Боевиков хоронят в темноте, не довозя до морга — врач - Politeka.net
Учимся писать буквы
Ольга Узорова, Елена Нефёдова — 2022 · Family & Relationships
Немного не доходя до верхней линейки, делаю закругление вправо. 
Предложения со словосочетанием НЕ ДОЕЗЖАЯ ДО СЕЛА
Они всегда высаживались из автобуса здесь, пару километров НЕ ДОЕЗЖАЯ ДО СЕЛА, где была остановка, сходили с трассы и через поле, луга, леса…


----------



## Maroseika

Это совершенно нормальные стандартные формы деепричастия.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Это совершенно нормальные стандартные формы деепричастия.


Это деепричастия, которые вы называли «неправильными» - от глаголов несовершенного вида: довозить, доходить, доезжать.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Это деепричастия, которые вы называли «неправильными» - от глаголов несовершенного вида: довозить, доходить, доезжать.


От почти любого глагола несовершенного вида можно образовать деепричастие.   Весь сыр-бор из-за того, что образуются они в норме _по другой морфологической модели_ (это деепричастия на на -я(сь), а не на -в/-вши(сь)).


----------



## nizzebro

Надо заметить, что это глаголы движения, которые всё же - исключение, как отдельная история.

Везти -> довезти (достигнуть конечной точки), _довезя_ -> довозить (достигать конечной точки), _довозя_
Возить -> довозить (закончить возить - напр. по полу), _довозив _(здесь от сов.вида).

Идти-> дойти (достигнуть конечной точки), _дойдя _-> доходить (достигать конечной точки), _доходя_
Ходить -> доходить (закончить ходить), _доходив _

Ехать-> доехать (достигнуть конечной точки), _доехав (_не _"*доедя", _видимо, только из-за омофонии с едой_)_-> доезжать (достигать конечной точки), _доезжая_
Ездить-> доездить (закончить ездить), _доездив... - _эта форма, видимо, прагматически неоправдана.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Надо заметить, что это глаголы движения, которые всё же - исключение, как отдельная история.


Можно сказать, что нет правил без исключений, тогда регулярные исключения образуют новое правило.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Можно сказать, что если нет правил без исключений, то регулярные исключения образуют новое правило.


Строго говоря, в глаголах движения это не исключение, а следствие двух типов исходных глаголов и связанных с этим  аспектуальных вариаций. Всё имеет право быть, если реально чем-то продиктовано и не создаёт противоречий и других побочных эффектов. Собственно, я думаю, что нормы и фиксируют наличие такой обоснованности.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> I guess the reason for such drift is that speakers constantly seek for possibilities of more convenient forms, especially where the semantics favors to that (доучившись, using a long suffixal part where '-ив-' appears sitting in the middle, creates a feeling of  prolonged going through the final stage of learning, while the alternative form sounds more abrupt and thus just points at that there was no final point).
> 
> There is also an imperfective form "научаться" sometimes used by some Russian speakers. Whether it is "correct" or not, its use is also evidently caused by that, while there is the perfective научиться (to learn in the sense "obtain knowledge"), but, the imperfective "научиваться", created with the normal pattern, sounds odd for some reason - whatever that reason is exactly, it is likely also bound to some prolongation caused by "extra" elements in the morphology, and, some unwanted connotations these elements create. In a fusional language, assemblage of elements runs somewhere on the abstract level inside the brain, so its hard to analyse, why one form feels acceptable and another is not - at least without weed or mushrooms.


научиваться and доучиваться are attested forms. As is разучиваться.
In books google com there is a book by Andrei Zinchuk that contains the sentence "буду разучиваться рисовать".

When you learn Russian, you are told initially that all verbs have imperfective and perfective counterparts, and spend your time compiling long lists of these. Only later on does it become clear that some of the imperfective or perfective forms are much less frequently encountered. For example in ruscorpora соблюдать is found 2,847 times. And соблюсти is found 895 times. The fundamental meaning of "to observe" lends itself to imperfective use most of the time. And the meaning of разучиться (found 72 times in ruscorpora, whereas разучиваться is found 7 times) is normally perfective.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> The fundamental meaning of "to observe" lends itself to imperfective use most of the time. And the meaning of разучиться (found 72 times in ruscorpora, whereas разучиваться is found 7 times) is normally perfective.


Just a note: when you make such kind of search in Ruscorpora, more representative would be Lexical and Grammatical Search (the second searching field) rather than Searching of Precise Forms. Otherwise you are checking only one form instead of all the forms. For example, разучиваться in all the forms is encountered 75 times and разучиться 1478 times. The ratio is twice as much as for the infinitive.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> научиваться and доучиваться are attested forms. As is разучиваться.


Yes, but научиваться sounds to me like something far-fetched or like.
This is probably due to that научиться is perceived as a "default" perfective for учиться, which seems to be enough for the imperfective counterpart. For instance, there is no secondary imperfective from сделать, because it is naturally opposed to the primary делать. Still, the latter pattern is transitive, where such approach is common.
 As for разучиваться, it is not so common as разучиться just for pragmatical reasons:  the action is not one of those that are often done habitually or noticed ongoing.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Yes, but научиваться sounds to me like something far-fetched or like.
> This is probably due to that научиться is perceived as a "default" perfective for учиться, which seems to be enough for the imperfective counterpart. For instance, there is no secondary imperfective from сделать, because it is naturally opposed to the primary делать. Still, the latter pattern is transitive, where such approach is common.


Well, what do you think of  подготовлять versus подготавливать? It is confusing to be confronted with two different forms of the imperfective.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Yes, but научиваться sounds to me like something far-fetched or like.


Because the normal (although indeed very rare) imperfective counterpart is науча́ться?..


pimlicodude said:


> Well, what do you think of подготовлять versus подготавливать?


To me they're practically synonymous.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Because the normal (although indeed very rare) imperfective counterpart is науча́ться?.


Probably. I wrote about it in #13. The question here is what "normal" means. I find науча́ться normal, because it has its semantic purpose, and does not create problems. Some other people might be unhappy for that it breaks the regularity where other secondary forms derived from perfectives from учиться are made with "-ива-", or/and because they think that "учиться" is  enough for the counterpart.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> or/and because they think that "учиться" is enough


How come? Учиться is markedly processual, while научиться is resultative (a transitive event and the lasting result) and naturally requires some verb to express that happening several times. The only trouble is that such verb is required very rarily.


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Учиться is markedly processual, while научиться is resultative (a transitive event and the lasting result) and naturally requires some verb to express that happening several times.


I agree that it is only about the "body" of process. But, I believe there are a lot of people who are happy to convey that they "учились" and do not want to highlight the truth about "научались"


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> and do not want to highlight the truth about "научались"


Only as long as they actually don't need to. Btw, don't forget the competing verbs like выу́чиваться.


----------

